# 1980 3 series e21 bmw 323i 6 cylinder 5 speed gearbox



## tomas.cox.1950 (10 mo ago)

1980 BMW 3 SERIES E21 323i 6 CYLINDER 5 SPEED GEARBOX

i would be grateful for any reply to my problem. (car will not start )

installed new coil and a new control unit box for transistoriged ignition-renewing
the only way i can start it is by connecting a wire to the + side of battery and hold wire on + side of coil and get my son to start ignition the car will start now i go for run in it and can start it again normaly but the naxt day it will not start


----------

